# ICD-9 code for joint prosthesis metal allergy



## madgejones10 (Jan 7, 2013)

Pt. had a right hip arthroplasty and developed pain post-op.  Chromium and cobalt levels extremely high.  Doctor is going to do an acetabular exchange from a metal liner to a poly liner.  TWO questions:   What is the approprite ICD-9 and what will the CPT code be for the liner exchange.  THANKS in advance for your help!


----------

